# Do bucks trying to breed make strange sounds?



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I have my little 6 month old Sprite out with Summer, a mature ND doe and Sprite it chasing her around making the funniest noises! I can't even describe it, but its not the normal bleating. 
She isn't standing for him but he's chasing her around with obvious enthusiasim. Shes so much bigger than he is that he's going to need her cooperation in order to accomplish anything. But I'm glad to see him having such a good time. He's had a rough life. 
So does this new vocalization mean that he's got love on his mind?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe what you are hearing is blubbering. It sounds like they are saying what or wwhhaaa. I'm guessing it sounds like 



?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I couldn't get that link to work, but yes, your description sounds right on. Blubbering, yep, he was blubbering LOL. So is that a buck thing? Does that mean little Sprite has his first crush, so to speak?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes it does he is trying to swoon the ladies with his voice. :laugh: I accidentally put and extra h on http so it should work now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...yep....they do.... :laugh: :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, the doe sounds like she's is in heat...might just not be in standing heat yet. He's old enough to probably get the job done just fine. I'd mark you calendar.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

THis is so cool. I think Sprite went from being the saddest little goat in the world to one very happy boy. And you know, he's the sweetest guy now. Just a minute ago he came up to me for scratches, and I can barely keep him out of the house.
If I think a real breeding does take place I'm putting Summer out with Mindy and Fantasy and I'll let Sprite and Pan be together out in the backyard during the day and in the house at night (but Sprite is gonna have to sleep in a crate).
I love my little goaties!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>>Do bucks trying to breed make strange sounds?<<<<
Yes.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL, yeah. He sounded like that big buck in the video if the big buck had been sniffing helium LOL.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine have made a bunch of weird sounds, from typical blubbering to grunting to a funny tongue flopping sound. It's realllly funny.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Yup, sounds like a buck for sure.
My alpine does get a bit weird...not as weird as bucks though.
When my Macy wants down from the stand (while I am milking her) she will snort/grunt like some bucks do.
I have one (the only one that does it) that puts all her hair up in a mohawk from her tail to her head and all hair sticks up.
She looks like a buck getting ready for a fight. Then the one that I am buying snorts AND blubbers (well kinda a blubber not sure what to call it) like a buck. She likes to "play" with the boys. This time of year they are fenced together and she enjoys flirting/fighting the bucks. The bucks tries to defend himself and them runs away and then repeat. She even tries mounting him. A dominance thing. So I am buying a nut case goat for sure, lol.


----------

